# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  یک plan مناسب برای بکاپ گیری از sql server 2008 که روی سروری در خارج از ایران قرار دارد

## majid_darab

با سلام و عرض خسته نباشید :
اخیراً تصمیم بر این گرفتم که برای وب سایت های داینامیک خود از vps (سرور اختصاصی مجازی) استفاده کنم.
نگرانی زیادی در رابطه با پریدن دیتابیس های خود دارم (تنها دلیل انتخاب سرور خارجی قیمت پایین و سرعت بالا بود) و دنبال روشی مکانیزه برای بکاپ گیری از آنها هستم.
کلیه ی برنامه های مربوط به sql packager رو هم نصب کردم و دسترسی ریموت به sql server نصب شده روی vps رو هم تست کردم و بدون مشکل کانکت شد.
خوب حالا با توجه به شرایط عنوان شده چگونه می توانم از دیتابیس ها برای دوحالت زیر بکاپ گیری کنم :
1-روی سیستم شخصی خودم
2-روی یک سیستم غیر از سیستم خودم

در مورد سیستم خودم  آیا باید 24 ساعته روشن و management studio بالا باشد؟
بهترین روش بکاپ گیری برای دو حالت مزکور چیست ؟

با تشکر
مجید داراب

----------


## Touska

بروي سيستم سرور که با مشکلي نيست از Plan خودش استفاده مي کنيد 

ولي براي Backup بروي سيستم خودتون از 
http://sqlbackupandftp.com

موفق باشيد

----------


## majid_darab

با سلام :
سایت مزبور خودش دارای ارور می باشد :)

----------


## Touska

مشکلي نداره من ، چک کردم ، الان دانلود کردم

----------

